# Oak eggs



## irishteabear (Sep 1, 2009)

These are* almost* too pretty to eat. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 I put a dozen extra large eggs on the brinkmann today while I was smoking some cured pork chops. I used mostly oak with a little bit of lump. These are so good! Temp was about 230-250 and they were smoked about 3 hrs.



Peeled and cut in half after cooling.



They turned out to be the best batch yet and I've done at least 6 dozen so far.   You could really taste the smoke this time verses any of the other times, not sure if it's the wood or the method.   I will do a repeat smoke in a couple of days to see if I get the same results.   These eggs disappear fast here.


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 1, 2009)

They are pretty, how do they taste?


----------



## irishteabear (Sep 1, 2009)

I stated in the post "They turned out to be the best batch yet and I've done at least 6 dozen so far. You could really taste the smoke this time verses any of the other times"   It's at the very end of the post.


----------



## rivet (Sep 2, 2009)

Dawn, those are some of the prettiest Pterodactyl Eggs I've seen! Congratulations to you and makes me have to try them over oak...never used that wood for them.


----------



## alx (Sep 2, 2009)

Those look fantastic.I need to try this your way.


----------



## bigtrain74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Nice Dawn,
I don't know why I keep putting this off... Im sure they are so dang easy, I just forget to throw one or two of them on.


----------



## mikey (Sep 2, 2009)

Those huevos look outstanding. Awesome color!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 2, 2009)

Do yourself a favor and put dozens on, they are really good. and the family won't let you get away with 2!!!!!


----------



## bluefrog (Sep 3, 2009)

Those eggs are magnificent!  I have done them several times but have been taking them off too sone.  Will try them for 3.5 hrs.

Scott


----------



## newb (Sep 3, 2009)

Dumb question but I never thought about eggs before and that sounds great....do they get put on raw? I don't want to clean up egg from the smoker :) - 



--EDIT--

NM the question...found my answer :)


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 3, 2009)

Dawn those look awesome so nice and brown. You said you could taste the smoke more this time maybe because the type of wood. Oak is a strong flavored wood. so I think I have a smoke planned for tonight if so I'm going to try them and I'll let you know how they come out.


----------



## hoser (Sep 4, 2009)

You got me hooked too Dawn...just took a dozen out of the Gosm, and they look magnificent....mahogany brown. I can hardly wait to cool them down and try one. It did scare the s&%t out of me though, when one exploded about an hour into the smoke LOL.


----------



## rivet (Sep 4, 2009)

Try softboiling them first. 

I put them in a cold pan of water, enough to cover the eggs. Turn on heat to high, and once it starts a rolling boil, take them out and put them in the smoker. They'll never explode that way.


----------



## irishteabear (Sep 4, 2009)

No neeed to boil them first, just keep them off the hot spots.  Works every time.


----------

